# Contact picture



## agit (Oct 15, 2013)

PLEASE HELP




Would anyone please PLESAE Help i have 2016 LT true north package that comes with 8 inch mylink and colour DIC - incoming call shows the name and phone number on both mylink and DIC but the picture show an empty box called chevy mylink and they told me the pictures should be under 4 MP well i reduced the contact picture size to about 16 KB but nothing happen i am using iPhone 7 your help is appreciated thank you in advance


----------

